# AGA 2012 aquascaping contest winners



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

All I can say is dayum.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Why don't you see more tanks like that in the usa?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I think in a few years time, we'll see more and more tanks of this caliber in the US. The planted tank scene is getting bigger here and now we have access to all the great equipment that people over seas have had access to for many years now; making it easier to grow plants, allowing people to focus on scaping the tank instead of worrying about how to grow plants at all.


----------



## thesawguy (Dec 26, 2011)

Some of the few US entries are pretty lackadaisical. Some with blurry fish and not even bothering to remove equipment. One actually has a fake castle. Bare backgrounds with window blinds showing behind the tank. That all might look nice in a living room when your watching the fish but it doesn't translate to a still photograph.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

that winner is also my favorite too, very complex and staggering.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

well....I'm not sure what to make of that...
Why can't I be this gooooddddd lol


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

What is the "tree foliage"?? 

I can't even make a photo of an actual forest look that good! 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesawguy (Dec 26, 2011)

Only three plants listed for that whole scape: 
1.Riccardia chamerdryfolia , 2.Marsilea quadrifolia Linn , 3.Myriophyllum mattogrossense

From wikepedia:
_*Riccardia chamedryfolia*_ is a species of liverwort (common name: Mini or Coral Pellia due to its growth similarity to coral when submerged underwater) is a terrestrial plant which has been adapted by aquarist as an ornamental plant for the freshwater planted aquarium hobby.


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

the hatchetfish look like they should be a flock of mackaws flying through the rainforest. stunning skill shown in this aquascape.


----------



## howard (Oct 8, 2012)

truly stunning and hatchetfish really do look like they could be machaws


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

<3 Love!


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow, i couldnt do in like a Million years!


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

This tank also won the ADA contest 2012.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

